Ask HN: Anyone else annoyed Venmo won't let married people share bank accounts? - verulito
======
rootsudo
Venmo is a bad product that you shouldn't use.

That said, many anti-fraud will prohibit previously used accounts, but you can
work around it by using a different routing number.

Just that if you're hit, your account is suspended, probably.

